

Show HN: Aufeed, my weekend project turned into RSS Dashboard - nahcub
http://www.aufeed.com/

======
vladexologija
Like the idea of RSS feeds aggregator. Created a Pinterest styled mobile news
app myself. Do you plan on adding images ?

~~~
nahcub
Yeah, I'd like to eventually. I was thinking of organizing articles in a
Pinterest-like layout.

